# Destin Bridge



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Went out the Destin pass yester and fished the urchin reef for an hour or so, no bites on pinfish or squid. Little rough so we came back to the Destin Bridge. Fished fresh shrimp, squid and live pin fish around one to the column, nothing for us. Several other boats out there too but didnt see anyone catching anything. 










Water wasn't moving much, tide was just beginning to come back in as we left, so that will be my excuse.

As we were leaving, someone on the bridge (in the middle) was hauling up a bull red. oh well.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We fished on the other side of the leg beside you for about30 minutes yesterday afternoon. We got NOTHING. We heard the reds were ON FIRE the night before so we went fishing for them as a change of pace from offshore / bottom bumping. I guess we were a day late, lol..We had live shrimp and bull minnows from Half Hitchin the a.m., current was a s.o.b. in the morning under the bridge.We moved over to the CG station where they had said to been on fire as well = nothing.Went to MidBay and messed around the Bay some, got loaded with a mess of pinfish and pigfish - hauled tail back to the bridge in the afternoon, a lot easier to anchor in the afternoon compared to that morning,but still windy =NOTHING. We'll be giving it another shot this weekend. Here are some pics I took - I know the guy in the kayak,but I dunno if the guys in the Polar are on here,but if ya'd likea pic of yourselves here it is:


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

You must have been on the other side of the column, we were right next to it. We did have something getting our shrimp off the hook but was never able to hook it. Always be a next time.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

sheephead :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Most of the bait stealers down there are spade fish along with the sheeps. We been tearing up the reds and black drum right in the middle of the pass where they aresetting new poles...noise never seemed to bother the fish. I believe the placement of the new poles is stirring up the bottom and attracting the fish.


----------

